# Lincoln's Guinea Pig Log



## lincoln (Jun 9, 2011)

As a response to this thread http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/131868-advice-full-body-routine-please.html I'm posting my log. Instead of being reluctant to post my numbers here given some of the beastly logs I've read, I'm checking my ego at the door. 

Age: 33
Height: 6 ft 4in
Weight: 217 lbs
Lifting experience: 1 year

Measurements (in.)
Neck 16.5
Bicep 14
Forearm 12.5
Chest 44
Waist 39
Thigh 23.5
Calf 16.5

Front and back pics attached (no pump, no flex)

Training Program - Just started this a week ago (posted here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/130971-5-3-1-5x5-hybrid.html )

Current 1RMs
Seated Military Press: 115
Bench: 180
Squat: 200
Deadlift: 250

Diet:

7:30 am Coffee with 1 packet sugar

9am Breakfast:
-Protein shake (12 oz 2% milk with 1 1/2 scoops whey)
-3/4 cup oatmeal with 2 tblspoons flax seed, and 1/2 cup blueberries OR 1 scrambled egg on a wheat tortilla with 1/3 cup shredded cheddar and 2 tblsp salsa

10:30 am
Snack:
- 2 handfuls of trail mix (raisins, almonds, cashews, banana chips, sunflower seeds)

12:30
Lunch:
- tuna or chicken salad sandwich on wheat with lettuce and black pepper
- macaroni salad or pasta salad or triscuits with pepper jack cheese

3pm
Snack:
- blueberry greek yogurt
- handful of trail mix

6:30 pm
Dinner:
- chicken, pork, or beef or pasta with meatballs
- veggie (asparagus, broccoli, corn, spinach, or green beans)
- rice, potato, or bread


11 pm
Before bed:
-Protein shake (12 oz 2% milk with 1 1/2 scoops whey)

Macros (from fitday)
2905 calories
110 g fat
258 g carbs
225 g protein

Daily Supplements
1000 mg Vitamin C
4 Capsules NOW Kre-Alkalyn Creatine (3000 mg total)
6 Fish Oil capsules (180 EPA/120 DHA each)
Multi-vitamin
I use ON Gold Standard Whey for my shakes
Occasionally I'll use Jack3d for pre-workout, but not often because I lift at night and its hard to sleep after

Goals:
Gotta admit, since I started seeing progress it motivates me. So part of my goal is vanity driven I suppose - to look big and strong

Lifting goals by end of year:
Bench bodyweight 
Squat 260
Deadlift 300


Other notes:
-Fall asleep usually between 11 and 12, wake up between 6:30-7am
-Body weight and diet has been consistent for over a month, still seeing some strength gains
-I certainly have cheat meals and nights when I have a few beers but I've been pretty consistent with the diet above

I think that's all for now. I'm going to find some calipers to measure body fat %

Fire away!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice detail in your original post. Will be following this log!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

For one year of training you made some good numbers.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd probably put you around the 12-15% fat mark, but do buy the calipers today and take 3-4 measurements just to be a bit more accurate. We can then assess what needs to be done. 

One thing; can you explain this 5/3/1-5x5 hybrid? I know what 5/3/1 is but not certain of this hybrid.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'd probably put you around the 12-15% fat mark, but do buy the calipers today and take 3-4 measurements just to be a bit more accurate. We can then assess what needs to be done.
> 
> One thing; can you explain this 5/3/1-5x5 hybrid? I know what 5/3/1 is but not certain of this hybrid.


 
I explained it a little in my training thread http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/tr...x5-hybrid.html 

Essentially I liked the progress of 5/3/1 on my bench and press, but felt I wasn't squatting often enough (once every 8-9 days), and the higher reps on my last (max rep) deadlifts were putting me in a position to injure myself. 

So I borrowed principles from 5 x 5 to address this, stepping back on the squat poundage but performing it more frequently. I went down to 65 lbs and will add 5 lbs each time I squat

Hope this makes sense. I can send you my tracking spreadsheet if it helps. 

Located a caliper, going to get it on my lunch break.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

linc, I'm not crazy about the volume you're doing especially if you're natural. I don't know if you know this, but deads are quite quad dominant and if your form is off slightly it turns into a disaster for you back. My suggestion would be to create a video showing your form on both squats and deads. Let us check out your form, and point what it is you're doing right and wrong. 
I also assume you're on a 3 day split?


----------



## lincoln (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, a 3 day Split. Tues, Thurs, Sun

Do you think 5 x 5 is too much volume? To clarify I'm doing
5 x 5 squat
3 x 10 GM

OR

5 x 5 squat
1 x 5 Dead

then some assistance core work on those days. I'm done in less than an hour

Ok on the videos. I'll need to set up a youtube account to host them but it shouldn't be a problem. what angle is best, side angle for both squat and dead? Should I show something in the max effort range or use a weight more moderate?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

lincoln said:


> Yes, a 3 day Split. Tues, Thurs, Sun
> 
> Do you think 5 x 5 is too much volume? To clarify I'm doing
> 5 x 5 squat
> ...



Well no. Not really. 
What exactly is your goal? Strength or size? Pinpoint ONE.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 10, 2011)

Both? 

If I have to pick one, its strength


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

Both? Well, you'll need to make some adjustments but it can be done. 
You need to stick with a standard 531 plan, or it isn't 531. Wendler says exactly that in his book. I can rework your program to include all the elements if size is your plan, but I'd stick with what Wendler knows. 
Boring But Big is a good start. I wouldn't worry too much about hitting any area too much. The plan works well. I never overtrained while on it and I was on it for a while. Made consistent gains each time.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, if you think that is enough squatting I'll go back to 531. 

How do you address the high rep issue for deads? I was getting to 10+ reps but I felt like my vertebrae would start popping all over my cement wall. And I know my form on reps 9 and 10 were no where near 1 and 2. Do you stop and re-set/re-grip after 3-5 reps? 

I got the caliper. What's the best way to measure? The instructions say just measure the suprailiac, but some sites say its more accurate to use a series of measurements (bicep, tricep, subscapular, etc)


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not clear why you'd need to do more than ten reps for deads, or even want to?


----------



## lincoln (Jun 10, 2011)

The way I understand 531 is that the last set is when you push yourself to complete as many reps as you can (stopping a rep or two before failure), and your goal is to hit more reps than you did last time with that weight.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

You havent read the book have you?


----------



## lincoln (Jun 10, 2011)

I have. I read it back in October.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 10, 2011)

If your going over 10 reps on deads, your starting max calculation is off. But that's just my opinion.

I'm following along to, Jugg's helps me alot as well.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> If your going over 10 reps on deads, your starting max calculation is off. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> I'm following along to, Jugg's helps me alot as well.




Could be. Wendler cautions to take 90% of 1RM and use that to base your 531 percentages, I could be underestimating it


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

My suggestion to you would to be to safely assess your 1 rep max simply by taking a weight you can do about 8 with good form and then add what you think you'll fail on under ten reps. There's a spreadsheet that I've found that can be very useful in estimating the 1 rep max. Do the sets this way:
warmup
50% of 1RM for 5 reps. 
wait 2-3 minutes
70% of 1RM for 3 reps.
wait again.
80% of 1RM for 1-2 reps. 
wait again.
Go to the weight you expect to fail at under ten reps and do one all out set.
wait about 3-4 minutes for the next compound. 

Do this for each of the 4 compounds worked in this order.
squat variation (I used the front squat). USE A SPOTTER.
bench press USE A SPOTTER.
standard deadlift
military press (I use standing, as I hate to have people sit, including myself, plus it is way more beneficial)

After all compounds are completed, rest for 2-3 days and begin the workload.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, I will re-calculate my 1RMs

I'm a little confused by this though: "a weight you can do about 8 with good form and then add what you think you'll fail on under ten reps"

Can you please clarify?

I should have mentioned that I lift alone in my basement but I have a power rack. I do seated presses because at my height the ceiling gets in the way of standing millies


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

Understood on all points. 

Say you know you can do 100lbs on the military for 8 reps with good form, but if you added 20, you might just get 4 reps. That's what I'm talking about. Add this into the spreadsheet and it will give you 1RM under Wendler's formula. Capice?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 10, 2011)

The spreadsheet is very accurate I found that out when I was trying the powerlifting version with the max singles. 

Hmm, time to print out the 5/3/1 manuals, and the starting strength for my trip. 

Lincoln congrats on deciding to be our guinea pig, I have a feeling you'll do great.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> The spreadsheet is very accurate I found that out when I was trying the powerlifting version with the max singles.
> 
> Hmm, time to print out the 5/3/1 manuals, and the starting strength for my trip.
> 
> Lincoln congrats on deciding to be our guinea pig, I have a feeling you'll do great.



Dude, get an ereader or tablet. I mean, why kill trees???


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 10, 2011)

I want to get one of these but they aren't readily available yet and I'll save up the $$. 
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Eee- ASUS Eee Pad Transformer TF101


----------



## lincoln (Jun 10, 2011)

Where can I find this spreadsheet that you're mentioning?

FYI - Used the caliper and body fat is measuring just under 15%

omerta2010 thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't leave it up to long but here you go:

5/3/1 Logbook-Calculator

Or Juggernaut might be refering to one he put up in the Strength Training section, but this was the one I found that matches up with the book. Including suggested aux exercises


----------



## lincoln (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks- got it


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

either one!


----------



## Built (Jun 10, 2011)

Props to everyone involved for this journal.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 11, 2011)

Jugg - It all makes sense after looking at the spreadsheet

So for now, my homework is:
1) re-calc RMs using spreadsheet
2) take and post videos - I'll probably end up doing this for all 4  major lifts while I'm at it. Your opinion on best camera angles so you  can judge each lift?
3) re-read the 531 Manual

Am I missing anything?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2011)

Take side profiles of your form. Everything else looks good.
You could track your calories for the next three to five days on fatsecret or fitday.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 12, 2011)

Videos up! Never taped myself before. I learned some things just by watching. Feedback is welcome.


Squat - Looking at this I can see I'm not tucking my elbows under the bar. Bar is not traveling a straight vertical line





YouTube Video











Bench





YouTube Video











Dead





YouTube Video











Seated Press





YouTube Video


----------



## lincoln (Jun 12, 2011)

Ate like a champ today. I won't post full diet details every day but this was special. I don't usually drink coke, I have less than a can once every two weeks. I don't usually drink that much alcohol either. Family dinner, what can I say.. Don't judge me solely on this, weekdays are typically better 


*Total Calories: 3573* 
Fat(g)                                          103.60
Carbs(g)                                           278.71
Prot(g)                                           274.98

 Calorie Breakdown:                     
 Carbohydrate (31%) 
Fat (26%)
Protein (43%)                     

Breakfast                                                                           20.49                                                  55.40                                                  21.70                                                  479                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

 




                     1 serving 100% Natural 9 Grain Bread                                                                                                                              2.00                                          20.00                                          4.00                                          100                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 



                     2 slices cooked Bacon (Cured, Pan-Fried, Cooked)                                                                                                                              6.37                                          0.24                                          6.06                                          84                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 



                     3/4 cup Blueberries                                                                                                                              0.36                                          15.76                                          0.80                                          62                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 



                     1 large Egg                                                                                                                              4.97                                          0.38                                          6.29                                          74                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 



                     3/4 cup cooked Oatmeal                                                                                                                              1.79                                          19.02                                          4.55                                          109                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 



                     1 serving Shedd's Spread Light Vegetable Oil                                                                                                                              5.00                                          -                                          -                                          50 

                                                                                          Lunch                                                                           22.93                                                  79.72                                                  33.06                                                  648                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

 



                     1 oz Banana Pepper                                                                                                                             0.13                                          1.52                                          0.47                                          8                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 



                     1 medium Bananas                                                                                                                             0.39                                          26.95                                          1.29                                          105                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 



                     1 cup shredded or chopped Lettuce                                                                                                                             0.08                                          1.63                                          0.50                                          8                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 



                     2 tbsps Mayonnaise                                                                                                                             9.82                                          7.03                                          0.26                                          115                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 



                     1 serving Natural Pepper Jack Cheese                                                                                                                             6.00                                          -                                          5.00                                          80                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 



                     1 serving Submarine Buns                                                                                                                             2.50                                          41.00                                          9.00                                          220                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 



                     1/3 medium whole Tomatoes                                                                                                                             0.08                                          1.59                                          0.36                                          7                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 



                     4 thin slices Turkey                                                                                                                             3.93                                          -                                          16.18                                          105 

                                                                                          Dinner                                                                           41.66                                                  59.12                                                  110.85                                                  1074                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

 



                     12 oz Beef Flank (Trimmed to 0" Fat)                                                                                                         24.39                                          -                                          72.19                                          527                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

 



                     2 whole, fresh beet                                                                                                         2.42                                          10.27                                          1.73                                          65                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

 



                     4 flowerets broccoli                                                                                                         0.16                                          2.86                                          0.95                                          14                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

 



                     1 slice large Italian Bread                                                                                                         1.05                                          15.00                                          2.64                                          81                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

 



                     2 medium scallion                                                                                                         0.06                                          2.16                                          0.54                                          10                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

 



                     3/4 cup cooked shrimp                                                                                                         2.56                                          1.35                                          30.00                                          157                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

 



                     1/2 serving Spanish Rice Mix                                                                                                         4.00                                          27.00                                          2.50                                          155                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

 



                     1/4 cup swiss chard                                                                                                         0.02                                          0.34                                          0.16                                          2                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

 



                     1 tbsp Vegetable Oil-Butter Spread (Reduced Calorie, Tub, Salted)                                                                                                         7.00                                          0.14                                          0.14                                          63

                                                                                               Snacks / Other                                                                           18.52                                                  84.47                                                  109.37                                                  1372                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

 



                     3 1/2 servings 100% Whey Protein Powder Gold Standard - Double Rich Chocolate                                                                                                         3.50                                          10.50                                          84.00                                          420                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 



                     25 fl oz 2% Fat Milk                                                                                                         15.02                                          35.68                                          25.16                                          381                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 



                     3/4 serving Coca-Cola Classic Soda                                                                                                         -                                          31.50                                          -                                          120                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 



                     2 5 fl oz servings Pinot Noir Wine                                                                                                         -                                          6.79                                          0.21                                          244                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

 



                     3 servings Whiskey                                                                                                         -                                          -                                          -                                          207


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 13, 2011)

Squat needs work. You're using your back a bit too much for my liking. Take a look at these videos. 
part 1/2
So You Think You Can Squat? Part 1 and 2

part 3
So You Think You Can Squat? Part 3

part 4
Elitefts.com: So You Think You Can Squat Part 4


Bench can also be better. 
So You Think You Can Bench?
This is part 1, just google the next 5 parts "so you think bench part #" Use each succeeding number for #. 

Take videos again in a week.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 13, 2011)

Deads and seated press look okay. 
On deads, try and drop your ass a bit lower, keeping your back straight and abs tight.
On presses, don't go lower than your chin with the bar.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 13, 2011)

lincoln said:


> Ate like a champ today. I won't post full diet details every day but this was special. I don't usually drink coke, I have less than a can once every two weeks. I don't usually drink that much alcohol either. Family dinner, what can I say.. Don't judge me solely on this, weekdays are typically better
> 
> 
> *Total Calories: 3573*
> ...


From here on in, when posting macros, just put your day's total. No need to put the entire menu on. For example, mine looks like this on a training day:

Training day: 
263g protein 
105g fat 
185g carbs
2734 calories


----------



## lincoln (Jun 13, 2011)

Pretty sore from yesterday. Tested RMs for all 4 lifts followed by 2 hours of yard work. If I'm this sore today tomorrow is gonna hurt. Day 2 is always worse for me

Thanks for the videos, just got done with a few of the Squat vids and found them very instructive. I'll keep watching these and re-post new videos. Should I begin my 531 BBB workload with these RMs or wait until form is corrected and re-test RMs again?

New 1RMs per the spreadsheet
Press: 118
Dead: 248
Bench: 174
Squat: 186

Today's macros:
133 g fat
260 g carbs
224 g protein
3140 cals


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 13, 2011)

lincoln said:


> 3/4 serving Coca-Cola Classic Soda - 31.50 - 120
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I get the Coke Zero for my Whiskey

Single Barrel Jack is my prefered poison. 

Your menu looks pretty clean. 

So are you trying to bulk, cut?


----------



## lincoln (Jun 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I get the Coke Zero for my Whiskey
> 
> Single Barrel Jack is my prefered poison.
> 
> ...



Haven't tried Coke Zero. I hate the nutra sweet taste of diet coke. I used to drink a can a day for lunch, then jack and cokes at night. 

Not sure if I should bulk or cut. At 15% bf I should be ok to bulk right?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2011)

lincoln said:


> Pretty sore from yesterday. Tested RMs for all 4 lifts followed by 2 hours of yard work. If I'm this sore today tomorrow is gonna hurt. Day 2 is always worse for me
> 
> Thanks for the videos, just got done with a few of the Squat vids and found them very instructive. I'll keep watching these and re-post new videos. Should I begin my 531 BBB workload with these RMs or wait until form is corrected and re-test RMs again?
> 
> ...


I'd suggest using the new form 1RM numbers. But wait about 2-3 days before testing again.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2011)

Question Linc, these macros you've given; do they deviate all that much? I ask because what you're eating presently is enough for a 215 lean mass frame. Did you know that?


----------



## lincoln (Jun 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'd suggest using the new form 1RM numbers. But wait about 2-3 days before testing again.



I'll probably just re-test squat and bench if you think dead and press were ok. Sound good?



juggernaut said:


> Question Linc, these macros you've given; do  they deviate all that much? I ask because what you're eating presently  is enough for a 215 lean mass frame. Did you know that?



Calories and protein are pretty consistent. Fat and carbs are a little higher than usual (usually about 100-110g). I had pasta and evoo at dinner so that probably throws those totals off a bit. 

No, I didn't know I was eating enough for a 215 lean mass frame. 

If that's the case, why has my weight stayed steady at 217 for weeks?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2011)

You're eating enough to maintain your present body weight. 
I was just asking. I didnt know how extensively you tracked your calories. What you need to ask is, is this enough or do I want more or less? What is the primary goal? Bulking or cutting or recomp? I'm merely giving food for thought.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 14, 2011)

Diet was a great unknown for me until recently. I was 6 foot 4 and 170 lbs in college and could eat a large pizza and 10 wings - I never gave diet much of a thought and didn't know how to read a label. 

That changed when I started lifting and stumbled on these boards, so I've been better about tracking. I do my grocery shopping with macros in mind - things may deviate if I have a client lunch or we order takeout for dinner, but for the most part I have a good handle on what I'm consuming. 

Recomp seems like the best option for me for the next 3 months. Then a bulk for fall/winter. That is, if I'm understanding what recomp is: essentially staying the same weight, but adding muscle and losing fat? That would allow me to get my lifts technically sound and add some strength without needing to buy new clothes, right?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2011)

Not necessarily staying the same weight, but a physiological shift from fat and muscle to muscle and _some _ reduced fat. Make sense?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2011)

You might consider another option to training. I'd suggest Built's Baby got Back for recomping. It helps with all facets of training-strength, hypertrophy and also some endurance. I can write it out if you'd like.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 14, 2011)

Yep - as long as I can gain strength. What macros do you recommend?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2011)

Did you get your fat checked?


----------



## lincoln (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, its just under 15%


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2011)

LBM = 184 lbs. 
Maintenance calories: 2741 per day; 
4 lifting/HIIT days per week.
A caloric deficit of 3,837 calories per week, 
for a loss of of *+/-* 1.1 pounds per week

*Average daily macros:* 
230g of protein, 
92g of fat, and 
111g of carbohydrate, 
2,193 calories in total.

*(4) Lifting/HIIT days: *
230g of protein, 
92g of fat, and 
165g of carbohydrate, 
2,407 calories in total.

*(3) Rest/SS Cardio days:*
230g of protein, 
92g of fat, and 
40g of carbohydrate, 
1,907 calories in total.

Now, I did this with 1.25g x  per pound of lean mass for protein, 0.5 x per pound of lean mass for fat and made a 20% fluctuation calorie deficit. All calculations were done with lean mass only.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 14, 2011)

lincoln said:


> Haven't tried Coke Zero. I hate the nutra sweet taste of diet coke. I used to drink a can a day for lunch, then jack and cokes at night.


It's closer to the regular coke, I hate the taste of diet coke. 

On your last 5/3/1 what were the reps on your >1 for each of the lifts. I noticed the RM's are almost identicle to what you origionally had, however I know on deads you said you were getting over 10 reps on the >1 which makes me think preceived max lift may be lower than actual. 

It's just a thought, BGB (Baby's got Back) I've heard is a really good program.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You might consider another option to training. I'd suggest Built's Baby got Back for recomping. It helps with all facets of training-strength, hypertrophy and also some endurance. I can write it out if you'd like.



I'll look into Built's Baby Got Back, I skimmed through it once. 

I'm leaning towards sticking with 531 for the time being, just for simplicity's sake


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2011)

Your choice.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2011)

One thing; center the carbs around the area of pre and post workout only. All other meals should be fat and protein (with green vegetables).


----------



## lincoln (Jun 14, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> On your last 5/3/1 what were the reps on your >1 for each of the lifts. I noticed the RM's are almost identicle to what you origionally had, however I know on deads you said you were getting over 10 reps on the >1 which makes me think preceived max lift may be lower than actual.



Yeah I checked my last 531 log and I was using too low a weight on dead's, that's why the rep range got so high. My most recent >1 deadlift day was 12 reps at 190 (!). When I started 531 I was nervous about injury with deads so I started light, and while I did add 10 lbs to my 531 RM after 4 cycles for deads it wasn't enough to catch up with my actual max.

Question - I've been under the impression that the last set is always an "all out" set, whether it is a 555 day a 333 day or a 531 day. Is this how you do them, or do you only go for max reps on your 531 day?

I read Built's BGB program and it looks interesting. I'm going to file it away for future use though. I'm in a 531 mindset and I'm re-reading it again, I need to stick with it.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> One thing; center the carbs around the area of pre and post workout only. All other meals should be fat and protein (with green vegetables).



Ouch, that will be a change for me. I work out at 9pm so that just leaves carbs for dinner time and post workout snack. Looks like I need to find some low carb (or no carb?) breakfast and lunch ideas.


----------



## Built (Jun 14, 2011)

Mine: protein shake followed by cottage cheese, half a tin of tuna and a half an avocado. Or a 4-5 egg omelette.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2011)

Built said:


> Mine: protein shake followed by cottage cheese, half a tin of tuna and a half an avocado. Or a 4-5 egg omelette.



On the money baby!!!

I prefer steak and broccoli with butter, or some chicken thighs and salsa made with avocado. So filling.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 15, 2011)

My family is splitting half of an organic 100% grass fed cow. We have to meet to discuss what cuts we want. In the end I'm getting about 80 lbs of beef. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## lincoln (Jun 15, 2011)

For my programming I'm thinking of going with a 3 day 531 BBB, and adding a 4th day of HIIT. Just need to fix form on squat and bench and re-test 1RM (I'm going do that tomorrow) so I can get started on the program. 

I'm thinking it will look like this, I'll add an * for questions below

A
Press 531
Press 5 x10 @ 50% 1RM *1
Pull-ups/Chins

B
Dead 531
Dead 5 x10  @ 50% 1RM *2
Hanging leg raise

C
Bench 531
DB Bench 5 x10  @ 50% 1RM *1, 3
Pendlay Rows

D
Squat 531
Squat 5 x10  @ 50% 1RM *1
Ab wheel rollout

Questions:
*1 - For the 5 x 10 50% RM parts, am I taking 50% of my true 1RM or 50% of my 531 1RM? Maybe it doesn't matter
*2 - On deads, again I'm running into to 10 rep deadlift issue. Wendler advocates 5 x 10 on page 46. Thoughts?
*3 - I like DB Benches, they seem to fill out my chest more. Plus I spent some money on adjustable dumb bells so I'd like to use them. Any issue with this?

I need to study up on HIIT. Do you have any good sample plans? I have a treadmill I can use and I'd like to do some bodyweight exercises, but I'm open. I haven't done much endurance training so keep that in mind - I'll probably get winded fast


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2011)

Google Javorek Complexes


----------



## Built (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a writeup on complexes here: Got Built? » Superior(ity) Complex(es)

In this article, search HIIT and you'll find a few protocols: Got Built? » How to do Cardio if you MUST!

And in the "daredevils" link in my sig, there's some more info on a specific application of HIIT - although for now, use it as a reference only.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2011)

Built is an evil bitch whom I love dearly, and those complexes suck ass. However, they are effective as heeeyylll!!!


----------



## Built (Jun 16, 2011)

I tried to rep you for proper use of the word "whom".


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2011)

I got good grammer.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Built and Juggernaut. Those look brutal. 

Built, I also liked the dynamic stretch link. 

Any thoughts on my 531 questions in previous post?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2011)

Questions:
*1 - For the 5 x 10 50% RM parts, am I taking 50% of my true 1RM or 50% of my 531 1RM? Maybe it doesn't matter
*Dude, pick a weight you can do for 8 reps and go to 10. No big deal. *

*2 - On deads, again I'm running into to 10 rep deadlift issue. Wendler advocates 5 x 10 on page 46. Thoughts?
*Substitute deads with Zercher Good Mornings or regular Good Mornings.* 

*3 - I like DB Benches, they seem to fill out my chest more. Plus I spent some money on adjustable dumb bells so I'd like to use them. Any issue with this?
*It's frickin free weight! No big deal! Just use a low incline to hit it differently. LOL*

As for sample plans, pick what Wendler says.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 19, 2011)

Revised Squat video. After watching the So You Think You Can Squat videos, I focused on driving my head back into the bar, looking up slightly as opposed to straight ahead. I also focused on arching my lower back, and attempted to sit back and track my knees out more. I still think its off a bit, not sure where though. Box squats would help me, still trying to figure out what I can use for a box






YouTube Video











And here's the bench. I raised my j-hooks up a peg to make it easier to pull the bar out with my lats. You can see it gets caught up on the lip of the j-hook a bit. I need to try and make those more shallow. Maybe I can wrap an an Ace bandage around the bottom of the j-hooks to make the lip less severe?






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

Squat-good!
Bench-You only need to go to a point where you feel your shoulder blades contract, then ram it back up. Stance, tightness of core-all much better. Just be aware of the shoulder blades crunching together. When that happens, you ram it back up. 

You made it a full body exercise on the bench-excellent!

Good job overall!


----------



## lincoln (Jun 20, 2011)

Re-tested 1RM's too, they didn't change. I did this at the end of a long day spent outside with the kids and playing golf so that may have something to do with it - but enough messing around - starting the 531 program tomorrow.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

Show me your week plan for training.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 20, 2011)

*Tuesday*

Seated Military Press
Warm-up
5 x 45
5 x 50
3 x 60

Work
5 x 70
5 x 80
>5 x 90

Seated Military Press
5 x 10 @ 65lbs

Pull-ups/Chins
Alternating grips, pronated, supinated, neutral

I'm weak at these but making progress. I can do about 4 bodyweight pull-ups, then I switch to band-assisted and can do about 3 sets of 6 reps before failure. 

*Thursday*

Deadlift
Warm-up
5 x 95
5 x 115
3 x 135

Work
5 x 145
5 x 165
>5 x 190

Good mornings
5 x 10 @ 95lbs

Hanging leg raises 5 x 10
*
Saturday

*Javorek DB complex #1. This will be a feeling out process since I've never done this type of training. Starting out light with 20 lbs dumb bells to get a feel for the tempo. 

*Sunday*

Bench Press
Warm-up
 5 x 55
 5 x 75
3 x 90

 Work
 5 x 100
 5 x 115
 >5 x 135

DB Bench Press 5 x 10 @35lbs each

Bent over DB row 5 x 10 @35lbs each
*
Tuesday
*
Squat
Warm-up
  5 x 60
  5 x 80
 3 x 95

  Work
  5 x 110
  5 x 125
  >5 x 140

Squat 5 x 10 @ 85lbs

Ab wheel roll-outs


Every training day starts with dynamic warm-up and foam rolling. Post workout followed by more foam rolling and static stretching.


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2011)

Training smart from the start of this journal. DAMN - you're going to make RIDICULOUS progress if you keep this up. 

So - did the complexes make you kinda wanna puke? The trick is to _almost _want to. Almost.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 20, 2011)

Built said:


> Training smart from the start of this journal. DAMN - you're going to make RIDICULOUS progress if you keep this up.
> 
> So - did the complexes make you kinda wanna puke? The trick is to _almost _want to. Almost.



Thanks Built!

I haven't done the complexes yet (that's this coming saturday), but my mouth gets the pre-puke saliva drip just reading about them!


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2011)

Pull back a bit as you do 'em for the first time - you don't want to ACTUALLY puke.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

Built said:


> Training smart from the start of this journal. DAMN - you're going to make RIDICULOUS progress if you keep this up.
> 
> So - did the complexes make you kinda wanna puke? The trick is to _almost _want to. Almost.



Agreed MA, kid is gonna be a giant!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks good in here. 

Interesting how many warmup reps you do. I'm not even close to that many.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 21, 2011)

Started today. 531 portion went ok, but couldn't get a full 5 x 10 on the accessory lifts. I usually approach the press day of 531 as the "easiest" - I have to remember that it's not that easy. Triceps feel sore and pumped more than anything else. 

Seated Military Press
Warm-up
5 x 45
5 x 50
3 x 60

Work
5 x 70
5 x 80
*7* x 90

Seated Military Press @ 65lbs
Got through my first 2 sets with 10 reps. Got to rep #5 on the third set and realized "oh shit, I'm not going to finish 10". Got to 7 reps. Down to 5 reps on the 4th set, then got pissed off and got 7 on my last. 

Pull-ups/Chins. Did 3 BW pull-ups, 2 with neutral grip, then 3 chins. Switched to band-assisted and got 6 pullups, 5 neutral, 4 chins. 

Macros today:
2628 calories, 134 g fat, 119 g carbs, 231 g protein. All but 34g carbs were within 3 hours of workout


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 22, 2011)

To quote wendler: 

The big question here is how much weight to use for the "down" sets of 10 reps. The first time you try this, go light. _[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Very _[/FONT][/FONT]light. Go with something you know will be easy – maybe around 30-40% of your max. From there, you can work with 50-60%, or whatever you want. You don’t have to progress on these down sets, although you don’t have to use the same weight, either. Although you _[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]can_[/FONT][/FONT]. It simply doesn’t matter! Just do 5 sets of 10 reps and build some muscle. Since you’re already warmed up, you can pyramid _[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]down _[/FONT][/FONT]here. For example: Squat – 315x10, 315x10, 275x10, 245x10, 245x10 You can stay with the same weight for all the sets, but that’s boring as hell. Boring, but big. 

So my advice would be at least for the first week just do half of the >5 weight. Then if you want each week based on how that felt increase. Someplace else I heard wendler say "assistance work is just that, it's only function is to assist in the main lifts"


----------



## lincoln (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks omerta2010. I read that, but I guess I chose to ignore it . I'll dial it back for next time. 

Deadlifts last night
Warm-up
5 x 95
5 x 115
3 x 135

Work
5 x 145
5 x 165
*6* x 190

Probably could have gone for a couple of more sloppy reps, but I felt my form slipping at 6 so I stopped there. 

Good mornings
5 x 10 @ 85lbs

Decided to drop 10 lbs from my original plan on these. Got through all 5 sets with good form but it wasn't easy. 

Ab/Core work
Decided to use more of a circuit methodology for these. Did 7 hanging leg raises, then 7 ab wheel rollouts. Then back to hanging leg raises for 6 reps, 6 rollouts, etc. counting down to one. 

Followed up with lots of foam rolling and stretching. Hamstrings feel ok so far today.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2011)

Linc, you're supposed to get a maximum of 5 and more. Why did you stop at 3 only? And also, lower your weight on your assistance exercises. You need to go a bit higher in reps.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 24, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Linc, you're supposed to get a maximum of 5 and more. Why did you stop at 3 only? And also, lower your weight on your assistance exercises. You need to go a bit higher in reps.



Where did I say 3? I had 7 reps on the Press and 6 on the Deadlift

Edit: Are you looking at my last warm-up set?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I thought what Jugg's did to on my first read as well. 

Most people don't post warmup numbers.

And good job on getting 10's on all 5 of the GM's. 

I might do a version of this 5/3/1 as well soon.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup, sorry Lincoln. I didnt read all the way through! sawwwy.


----------



## lincoln (Jun 25, 2011)

Javorek... you sick, sick Romanian

Did 3 sets of Complex 1 with 15 pound dumb bells. That was enough for starters. Had trouble with the overhead pressing (low ceilings) so I just tapped the rafters and came back down. Can't believe I'm sweating pretty good for such a short workout


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

Think of high intensity intervals. Doesnt take long does it to burn you out all that much, does it?


----------



## lincoln (Jun 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Think of high intensity intervals. Doesnt take long does it to burn you out all that much, does it?



Not long at all. It was kind of rewarding. Put the kids down for a nap, got a workout in, and still had time for a nap myself 

Did bench today. Got 8 reps @135 for my >5 portion. I did 5 x 10 with 30 lb dumb bells on a slight incline, then did 5 x 10 db rows with 30 lb. Feeling good overall, I feel like I've lost a little weight, should be interesting to see what the scale says tomorrow morning. 

Playing in a golf tourney tomorrow - captain and crew. Nice way to spend a Monday!


----------



## lincoln (Jun 28, 2011)

The scale is at 214 lbs, down 3 lbs in 2 weeks. 

Squats today. Did 7 @ 140lbs for my >5, then 5 x 10 for accessory with 65 lbs. Finished with supersets of hanging leg raises and ab wheel roll outs 5 x 5 of each. Pretty boring. Boring but big. (sorry thats Wendler talking)

That wraps up my first '5' days. My >5 maxes were:
Seated Press 7 @ 90lbs
Dead 6 @ 190lbs 
Bench 8 @135lbs
Squat 7 @ 140lbs

On to my '3' days..


----------



## Built (Jun 28, 2011)

lincoln said:


> The scale is at 214 lbs, down 3 lbs in 2 weeks.
> 
> Squats today. Did 7 @ 140lbs for my >5, then 5 x 10 for accessory with 65 lbs. Finished with supersets of hanging leg raises and ab wheel roll outs 5 x 5 of each. Pretty boring. Boring but big. (sorry thats Wendler talking)
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## lincoln (Jun 30, 2011)

Seated press day. Missed breakfast today. Felt a little tired in the evening, but pulled myself off the couch and felt fine once I started warmups. Ended up with 7 reps @ 95 lbs on my >3 set with good form.

I went down on weight for my 5 x 10 accessory work and just used the empty bar with fatgripz on it. Finished them without much problem, I may go up a bit to 55 lbs for next time. 

For pullups I tried a different approach. After reading this article at EliteFTS How to Do More Pull-Ups . I tried using the approach described here:



> What you will do is ???volume  training??? with your pull-ups. So if you can do one pull-up, your goal  would be to do 20 total pull-ups during your workout. You???ll scatter  your pull-ups throughout your workout.
> So for example, if you were squatting, go ahead and hit your set of  squats and immediately after the set, walk over and do one pull-up. Do  this after each set of squats and any other movements you do that day.  Simply superset one pull-up with each movement you do unless you???re  doing a pulling movement. This way, each time you perform a pull-up,  you???ll be fresh so you???ll hit full range of motion without failure.


So between my seated press sets I did one pull-up, alternating grips each time. For example, I'd do a seated press set, then a pullup (pronated), then another seated press set, then a pullup (neutral), then seated press, then a chinup, etc. etc. When my seated press reps were finished I continued doing single pull-ups with adequate rest until I couldn't do any more. I did a total of 13. This has been an area where I really want to improve, but I'm proud that I could do 13 over a span of 45 minutes when I couldn't do a single pullup a year ago. I'll shoot to beat 13 next time. 

Does anyone see a problem with this approach? Should I attempt to do this on my dead, bench, and squat days as well or just save it for seated press day (which calls for a vertical pull anyway)? I don't want to deviate from Wendler's 531 but I also want to progress in my pullups.


----------



## lincoln (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope everyone had a good 4th. I had a busy weekend and missed my deadlift day on Sunday so I'm in catch-up mode. Did them tonight and got 6 on the >3 portion at 200 lbs. Felt good about that. Went a little lighter on the accessory good mornings doing 3 x 10 instead of 5 - going to hit bench tomorrow and squat the next day to get back on schedule. I'm pissed that I missed a day, but all I can do is make it up now.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## lincoln (Jul 6, 2011)

Ha. Thanks for that. 

Bench press today. Did 7 @ 140 lbs for my >3 set. Followed with 5 x 10 bench with 30 lb dumb bells and 5 x 10 bent over DB rows. I had some left in the tank so I did some shrugs 3 x 12 with 45 lb dumb bells.


----------



## lincoln (Jul 8, 2011)

Got caught up - I'm back on schedule. Squats today - got 6 @150 lbs for >3 and did 5 x 10 at 65 lbs. Didn't bother with ab work after that - just foam rolled and stretched for a while to try and relieve the DOMS that are sure to come.


----------



## lincoln (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunday

Seated Press
6 @ 100lbs for >1 set

3 x 10 @ 55 lbs
2 x 10 @ 50 lbs

Pull-ups
Got 17 singles throughout the course of my workout, up from 13 last time, then got an additional 3 x 3 band assisted at the end

Today

Deadlift
5 @ 210 lbs for >1 set. Did these as singles with 15 sec RI

Good Mornings
5 x 10 @ 65 lbs

Hanging leg raises and ab wheel rollouts supersetted 5 sets of 5 reps each

==
Two good workouts - felt good throughout. Started using chalk for the first time  to help with grips for deads - calluses feel a little throbby

I also started taking glutamine to see if that helps with recovery. Soreness is the worst in hamstrings after dead/gm day, sometimes lasting 4-5 days so we'll see if there is an improvement. 2 more >1 days until de-load week!


----------



## lincoln (Jul 14, 2011)

Bench day. Really wanted 5 reps at 150 lbs for my >1 but only got 4. Doubt crept in during the descent of my 5th rep and I was toast, got it halfway up and stalled out. Thing is, I tried envisioning 5 reps throughout the day and fear of failure crept in every time. I might be better off just going for broke on my all out set and not thinking about a number, just let it happen. Not sure. 

Did 5 x 10 with 35 lb dumb bells. Increased from 30 lbs - felt like punishing myself. Same for bent over db rows. 

All in all it was a long day. Not enough sleep last night and didn't start lifting until 10:15 pm, an hour later than usual. Gotta rest up for squat day, then I can recover some more during de-load week.

I will say that I think the glutamine is helping. Hamstrings not nearly as sore, even after a PR in deadlift and 5 x 10 good mornings.


----------



## lincoln (Jul 18, 2011)

Finished my >1 portion strong with a good squat day. 6 reps at 160lbs, and 5 x 10 @ 70 lbs for accessory. Needed to get 5 reps to beat my previous 1RM and beat that by a rep. I got stung by a bee on the tip of my toe yesterday, and oddly enough the pain forced me to keep my weight on my heels during squats, so there's a squat tip for you  (waiting for a supplement company to start selling bee stingers)

I'll post some numbers tomorrow to show my progress.. or lack thereof in the case of bench press). I'll be de-loading then starting a new 531 spreadsheet after adding 5lb to my 1RM in press and bench and 10 lb in deads and squats.


----------



## lincoln (Jul 19, 2011)

Press        
    Weight    Reps    Est. 1RM
> 5    90        7      108
> 3    95        7      114
> 1    100      6      116

Dead        
    Weight    Reps    Est. 1RM
> 5    190       6      221
> 3    200       6      232
> 1    210       5      236

Bench        
    Weight    Reps    Est. 1RM
> 5    135      8       168
> 3    140      7       168
> 1    150      4       164

Squat        
    Weight    Reps    Est. 1RM
> 5    140      7       168
> 3    150      6       174
> 1    160      6       186


Steady progress in everything except bench. Some of this is probably form related so I'll keep working on it - but I'm also going to change my accessory work and see if it helps. Instead of 5 x 10 DB bench press I'm going to switch to BB bench, and instead of bent-over DB rows I'll try bent-over BB rows. Any other suggestions/tweaks to my program before I begin my next 531 cycle?


----------



## lincoln (Sep 13, 2011)

It's been a while since my last post, but I've still been lifting. I completed my next wave of 531. 

Press        
    Weight    Reps    Est. 1RM
> 5    95      8    118 PR
> 3    100    6    116
> 1    105    5    118

Dead        
    Weight    Reps    Est. 1RM
> 5    200    8    248
> 3    210    8    261
> 1    220    8    273  PR

Bench        
    Weight    Reps    Est. 1RM
> 5    135    9    174 PR
> 3    145    6    168
> 1    155    3    164

Squat        
    Weight    Reps    Est. 1RM
> 5    150    8    186
> 3    160    5    180
> 1    170    5    191  PR


I felt good about my progress in deads. My lower back feels stronger and more stable in the dead and I have more confidence that I'm not going to get injured. 

Squat is ok. I was happy with the PR, a slight increase is better than no increase. 

Seated press seems to have leveled off. I am able to handle more weight during the 5 x 10 accessory work but as I get closer to my 1RM I'm kind of stuck.

Bench is also an issue, my 1RM actually declined as I started adding heavier weights. I'm doing BB rows and incline BB bench as accessory along with some triceps work - looking for all the help I can get here

All of this was done on a slight caloric deficit. My weight went from 217.5 down to 209 at its lowest, although is back to 211 now. I haven't taken a body fat measurement in a while so I'll do that later. 

Now I'm looking to add some size. I'm looking for any advice on how I can tweak my programming during a bulking phase. I like 531 but I'm open to changing it, Boring But Big is a little, well, boring.


----------

